# my new bettas!!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so my nana toke me to the pet store! to get one betta fish i ended up buying 4 betta fish!

turkey: big male HMPK or just a PK i dont know he is brown green and red

blue berry: baby female blue EE just geting her colors

kitty: male VT/halfmoon he is purple pink and red

gumpy: big male VT he is purple blue and white

they just got new bettas in and didnt even take them out of the box yet! so he toke them out and showed me it picked blueberry and gumpy the other bettas where alredy at the store what iam wondering is that gumpy is only eating his food when it falls in his face anyone know why?

i will get pics of them tomorow right now they just got in there tanks

thank you


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

.....


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Weren't you just recently (as in _yesterday_) recommended not to get any more fish until you can get a handle on the ones you already had?

I wish I could share your excitement, but really, that seems irresponsible.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This kind of makes me mad. You are struggling to take care of the ones you have, and this is just irresponsible.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

must see pics.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

_from The Sound and the Fury: "And I cried."_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Snoeflayke said:


> Weren't you just recently (as in _yesterday_) recommended not to get any more fish until you can get a handle on the ones you already had?
> 
> I wish I could share your excitement, but really, that seems irresponsible.


Wait a few days/weeks and we will see a plethora of threads titled "HELP! What's wrong with my new betta(s)?"

Several folks here want to help these kids & their fish but for one thing we never really get the full story and for another, do we really ever know if advice is taken? It happens over and over, kid gets fish, fish gets sick, kid goes on thread posting tangents, advice given profusely, kid gets MORE fish, lather, rinse and repeat:roll::roll::roll:

Besides, all answers to all questions are already here, do your research kids!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

not all kids are like that. you are judging us. im so furious that people think of us like that.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

blu the betta said:


> not all kids are like that. you are judging us. im so furious that people think of us like that.


Of course not all kids. I am specifically thinking of 2 kids on this board, maybe more but certainly not all. Chill ;-)


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see pics! They sound lovely


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i got kitty for free! and they are healthy


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> i got kitty for free! and they are healthy


Sure, they're healthy now. But what are you going to do when they get sick?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam going to take care of them

are you saying that they are going get sick??


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

4 bettas and 4 tanks and 4 heaters and 4 tanks of ornaments would have been HUNDREDS of dollars. So.. either a) Grandma is filthy rich. b) you're not going to take care of them properly.. again.. and they're going to get sick again.. and you or c) you're a troll.

Personally, I vote C because I've already caught you at least once giving conflicting info.

For others: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130467

I suggest you not feed this..


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

she does have lots of money and iam NOT a troll!

i was so happy to tell all of you about my new bettas and now your saying that i cant take care of my fish and that i shouldnt even have one fish!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> she does have lots of money and iam NOT a troll!
> 
> i was so happy to tell all of you about my new bettas and now your saying that i cant take care of my fish and that i shouldnt even have one fish!


You started 13 threads in the month since you joined asking for help because you didn't know how to properly care for your fish.

13! That's almost one every other day. You had one fish die in that time, after only having it a week.

Forgive us for doubting you.
If you're not a troll, then you are one thick-headed kid.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

bye


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How many fish do you have now? Popcorn, three females, and now four new males?

Where are they all living now? You have one 20 gallon and two 0.5 gallon tanks. The two 0.5 gallon tanks are too small for a fish..... So, really, you just have one 20 gallon tank for 3 female and 5 male bettas.

Did you get new tanks? Did you get dividers to separate the males?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

no they said they have 9 fish.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

9



popcorn: back in the little tank
girls: in the big tank
other new fish: 2 are in a betta tank and one is in a other little tank and one is with the other girls


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

bye.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

So you have 4 females and one male in the 20 gallon tank..... Popcorn is in a 0.5 gallon tank... one new male is in a 0.5 gallon tank... and 2 more new males are together in a new tank - what size is the new tank? 

Do you have dividers to separate the 2 males? And a divider to separate the male from the females?

We've already told you that the 0.5 gallon tanks are too small. And we've already explained that you can't put males in the same tank without being divided. And we've already told you that males and females shouldn't be kept together.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Why not buy a tank rather than more bettas. Walmart has nice cheap tanks. Im no pro i am a newbie but i have read and listened to all the advice from these people and have learned alot in a short period. Take there advice. They are experienced an are trying to help


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

She was already told not to put males and females together and has yet done it again???


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am speechless with your irresponsibility. Don't come crying to us when your new betta's die because of your blatant disregard for their lives. You won't get an OUNCE of sympathy from me.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe a little Betta Bath would be a good start for a week or two for these new fish. I've read it does wonders. They've travelled a long way to get the pet store a little booster for their immune systems would be good.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

umm i bought 2 little betta tanks and there is NO boys in with the girls


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

So you have 4 females in the 20 gallon, and 5 males all in their own 0.5 gallon tanks?

If this is not correct, what tanks are they in now?

We told you that 0.5 gallons was too small. But did you just buy MORE of them?

I thought you were going to get bigger tanks and heaters. That's what you said you would do, in the other threads. (Your "bad popcorn" and "hmpk" threads.)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I seriously think he is a T word. No one can be this ignorant


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be more specific than. Im sure having a baby female in with all the girls is not a good idea


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like none of the proper supplies where bought that everyone has suggested and instead more fish


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

@kyle - this is exactly the problem. In one of her threads, 13 people gave her advice to buy larger tanks and heaters for her existing fish. But it sounds like she bought 5 new fish and more 0.5 gallon tanks instead.

Popcorndeer - do you understand why people are frustrated with this? We give you advice on how to care for your fish, but you don't want to listen to it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not to mention she only followed up in a couple of those threads...


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think popcorndeer likes the attention. I think if people stopped giving her advice she would get bored and move on to something else.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

She is always asked to post pictures an still no pictures


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - how old are you?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> I think popcorndeer likes the attention. I think if people stopped giving her advice she would get bored and move on to something else.


I bet this is true. But... Would a fish forum be your first place to go if you were only looking for attention? IMO we are getting half the truth here.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Seaman2012 said:


> I think popcorndeer likes the attention. I think if people stopped giving her advice she would get bored and move on to something else.


I agree. I put the user on ignore. I think that's the best thing anyone can do for her fish because she clearly cares more about attention than she does their lives. She know everything she needs to take care of the fish properly.. lots and LOTS of people have all told her. Either she listens or she mass-murders lots of bettas. Personally, I won't be a part of their abuse by fueling her disorder.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

well thats not verry nice.....


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

You have been ignoring the advice you ask from people. Thats not nice


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

someone nice is helping me with my fish.....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have had enough.
Popcorndeer, don't you see all that everyone has done to try to help you? Look at our point of view as if it where somone else.
You tell them all of the right info, you ask them questions so you can try to help better, yet they never give you a straight answer. You tell them they shouldn't get anymore fish until they have everything they need for their current fish. But they don't listen to you and get more fish, then they start acting like they have done nothing wrong, and act like they have listened to you the all along, like they know everything.
Now, tell me, how would YOU feel?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

by the way popcorns fin rot is gone


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That does not have anything to do with what I asked.
Can you please tell me how you would feel? Then I'm leaving this thread alone.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok then.....sad?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Close enough. Sad, angry, frustrated. Is how most of us feel right now, but now I sure hope you understand why...:shake:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

you are very very very very very stubborn,thick headed,and don't care about the life of others.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, dear...
Truth is, I'm only 11. I can't get money of my own, and I still live by rent in a townhouse. But, my fish get all the care they need. My parents get all the supplies and in exchange, I do anything they tell me to do. I spent over $500 for their needs, and that's more than what I pay for my mouse!

If you can't give proper care to an animal, why bother get them? Isn't it better for them to be stress free than stressed out? Do you understand? Your fish are *suffering* because you won't listen. 

I don't think you're a troll. I never really did, even on your other threads. I just think you're ignorant, and don't care about your fish's lives. Just please, listen to everyone.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - could you please answer the following questions for me:

1) How old are you?

2) Who changes the water in your fish tanks? (You or your parents?)

3) You have 9 fish, right? What tanks are they currently in? Please be specific.

4) You said that Popcorn's fin rot is gone. How do you know this?

5) I've quoted your post about Gator below. How do you plan on helping your NEW fish in the NEW 0.5 gallon tanks that you just bought, from having this same thing happen?


> sorry gator
> 
> that i didnt clean your tiny tank every day
> that i give you only a tiny air hole on the top of the tank
> ...


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130883


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

1) How old are you? why

2) Who changes the water in your fish tanks? (You or your parents?) i clean all the tanks

3) You have 9 fish, right? What tanks are they currently in? Please be specific.

the girls: 20gal
popcorn: 0.5gal
kitty: 0.5gal
grumpy: about a 1gal
turkey: 0.5gal

4) You said that Popcorn's fin rot is gone. How do you know this? his fins are better

5) I've quoted your post about Gator below. How do you plan on helping your NEW fish in the NEW 0.5 gallon tanks from having this same thing happen?

gators tank was smaller then a 0.5gal


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, why didn't you use the money your grandma had to get Popcorn a bigger tank? We want to know your age because well, we really don't believe you're mature enough to be an adult. Well, based on what you've done on the forum so far that is.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

fine 13 now stop asking me!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

> 1) How old are you? why


Because people will respond to you one way if you are 6 years old, and a different way if you are 16. If we know how old you are, we can reply to you in a more appropriate way.



> 2) Who changes the water in your fish tanks? (You or your parents?) i clean all the tanks


How do you plan on cleaning the 20 gallon tank?
How often will you clean the smaller tanks that the males are in?



> 3) You have 9 fish, right? What tanks are they currently in? Please be specific.
> 
> the girls: 20gal
> popcorn: 0.5gal
> ...


So even though at least 13 people told you that 0.5 gallons is too small, you still bought two more tiny tanks? 



> 4) You said that Popcorn's fin rot is gone. How do you know this? his fins are better


They grew back? From yesterday? But you posted this thread and picture just two days ago. 



> 5) I've quoted your post about Gator below. How do you plan on helping your NEW fish in the NEW 0.5 gallon tanks from having this same thing happen?
> 
> gators tank was smaller then a 0.5gal


So 13 people told you that a 0.5 gallon tank was too small, but you've put 3 fish into them anyway? 

Do you understand why people get upset when 13 people give you advice, but you ignore it?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i agree with lebronthebetta. and less than .5 gal.!!! you are a not the best betta keeper. but you need to work on your listening skills.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

How do you plan on cleaning the 20 gallon tank? i have a think to do it with
How often will you clean the smaller tanks that the males are in? 3 times a week


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Age doesn't matter, but I'm 12. When I kept my bettas, they were in a 5.5 gallon tank. I only kept 1 at a time because I knew I couldn't deal with more, and I wouldn't spend money on a tiny tank just so I could get another. 

I think you should return these times, look over your situation, and think to yourself, "What's best for my fish?" Upgrade your tanks to at least a 2.5 gallons and just be happy with the fish you have. 

You don't need to have the greatest amount of bettas. You have to cherish what fish you have and spoil them. Let them have the best life with you. Get them out of a 0.5 gallon tank and into a 2.5 gallon. Or just return them.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

They grew back? From yesterday? But you posted this thread and picture just two days ago. umm thats his tail biteing i was talking about his fin rot


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

It is time to remind you of the Forum Rules:

*1) Be nice. If you can't be nice, be civil. If you can't be civil, please don't post.
Even if you disagree with another member, you can express your opinion in a way that won't cause hard feelings. Please do so. *

If you cannot get back on topic, or are upset you can chose to "ignore" the OP. But if this conversation does not improve then further action may be taken.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, so you are going to change the water in popcorn's, kitty's, grumpy's and turkey's tanks three times a week. You know that is going to be a lot of work, right? 

Is there a reason that you didn't get bigger tanks for them? If your Nana was willing to buy you things, wouldn't it have been good to get larger tanks? If you don't keep up with all the water changes, your fish will start to get sick, like Gator did.

Also, how are you going to keep the tanks warm? Bettas need warm water (about 79F). How are you going to keep your fish warm?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

umm, check the comment........ 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5479&pictureid=35056


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes the water is warm


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How do you know the water is warm? Do you have thermometers in the tanks?

A lot of people have already told you that there should be thermometers in the tanks.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

A 52-year-old Mom is chiming in here!
(Someone has to tell me to stop spending 100s of dollars on spoiling my fish.)
I think it's great to give each other advice, but let's be constructive. If you don't have the time/money/whatever to care for your fish (honestly), then ask an adult what to do (nicely) and we'll do it. the GREAT PEOPLE on this site have educated me very well- I don't know if the advice came from 6 year-olds or 60 year-olds, but they told me that it's easier to take care of 2 large tanks instead of many small ones, and the fish are happier. SO I'm putting 2 males in a divided 10 gallon (w/ filtration/heat) rather than having 2 2.5 bettabows. My 9 girls share a 29-gallon. You can get a 10-gallon tank @ Walmart for $12. Use the .5 gal tanks as hospital tanks ONLY. I've spent $100s on unnecessary stuff when I should have LISTENED to what I was told.
BTW, Blu, you are correct in saying "You're never to young to be knowledgable" But there's a typo in your tag line: It's You're (as in "you are"), not "your" (possessive). Maybe you are being ironic? ;o)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes a thing that tells you how warm the tank is


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

A thermometer.
What does the thermometer say the temperature is?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, how warm is the tank? "Warm" does not tell us what the temperature is.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Xaltd1 said:


> A 52-year-old Mom is chiming in here!
> (Someone has to tell me to stop spending 100s of dollars on spoiling my fish.)
> I think it's great to give each other advice, but let's be constructive. If you don't have the time/money/whatever to care for your fish (honestly), then ask an adult what to do (nicely) and we'll do it. the GREAT PEOPLE on this site have educated me very well- I don't know if the advice came from 6 year-olds or 60 year-olds, but they told me that it's easier to take care of 2 large tanks instead of many small ones, and the fish are happier. SO I'm putting 2 males in a divided 10 gallon (w/ filtration/heat) rather than having 2 2.5 bettabows. My 9 girls share a 29-gallon. You can get a 10-gallon tank @ Walmart for $12. Use the .5 gal tanks as hospital tanks ONLY. I've spent $100s on unnecessary stuff when I should have LISTENED to what I was told.
> BTW, Blu, you are correct in saying "You're never to young to be knowledgable" But there's a typo in your tag line: It's You're (as in "you are"), not "your" (possessive). Maybe you are being ironic? ;o)


LIKE!

I just wanted to re-state that I don't think ALL kids are irresponsible, I caught a little flack about that yesterday from my first comment in this thread.

When I started posting here one of my first friends was Mo, a young boy. He compiled the threads in my sig below. Since then I found out that many of the best posters here are 18 and UNDER.

That doesn't mean all the little kids here are that advanced. There might even be some learning disabilities involved, you never know.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

A Big P. S. here: If you need more novelty in caring for your fish, why not redecorate their tanks often? I've changed up gravel color, rocks, ornaments, driftwood, plants. The most fun for me was when I ordered some blue "slag glass" on ebay. Slag glass is left over from manufacturing glass items; they are big chunks of colored glass that are smooth. Super cute!
Also, get a plastic turkey baster at the grocery store. They make great vacuums for small tanks. Keep it as a "fish only" item: the one that's in your kitchen now is contaminated by dish soap.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the tanks are 75


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> the tanks are 75


That's too cold. Bring it up to 78 with heaters by getting bigger tanks so you can put heaters in.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay...
So, from my understanding you have a sorority of 5 girls in a 20 gallon.
And 4 males in small 0.5 gallon tanks with a thermometer to see the temperature of the water?

I would highly suggest that you either return a few fish, OR talk to your Nana about upgrading the ones you have. You can buy two 10 gallon tanks and split them in half (even 5 gallons would be alright with two males separated) adjustable heaters and a filter for each tank. And a master test kit to check your water! Because they need it to be clean after all. c:
Once they are rehomed you can return the old tanks and use that extra money to buy some decorations if you want!

I understand that you're excited about getting bettas (I was too when I first got mine!) but rather than buying too many for you to care for you need to decide if you have the time to take care of them all, or if you should return a few. I know returning them will be sad, but then you can maintain your focus on the great fish you have left!

I know that most people say that bettas can live in tiny little bowls and be perfectly happy but think of it like this: Would you be happy living in a room that was only cleaned once a month that was just wide enough for you to lie down? (Keep in mind there's no toilet!) I get the feeling that you really do care about your fish, because you've sought out the advice of people on this forum. But you still need to take their advice and answer their questions thoroughly because we can't help you otherwise.

/long post my bad


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - is this the water temperature in ALL of the tanks? Or just the 20 gallon tank?


(@registereduser - +1 on your comments. I agree.)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes all of them are


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Popcorn, the glass suction-cup thermometers are only a few dollars. Don't waste $ on the stick-on strips that are .99! They don't work (she says after buying 5) and that $3 piece of equipment can SAVE YOUR FISHES' LIVES by letting you know if your heater is broken.
Same with water-quality test kits. It may tough for you to buy these things, but you can always ask for cash for chores; sell things you don't need/want anymore (video games!!!). When my son needed some extra cash, he sold some old musical instruments we bought him in grade school. He took them to a local music shop that gave him a great deal. Be creative!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont have any video games but i do have $27.00


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

..


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

popcorndeer said:


> i dont have any video games but i do have $27.00


That will buy you a 5 gallon kit at Walmart! Comes with tank, hood, filter. You can divide it and keep 2 males in there!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish there was a way we could help you out. We all have spare equipment lying around. I imagine it would break every rule there is for us to be able to send you some stuff, plus your parents would probably freak.
Does a moderator have an idea?


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok popcorndeer you might be able to get a 5g for 27.00 if you look for one on craigslist or ebay you might even be able to get bigger one but you have to make sure that they have heaters so your fish can be happy... I think maybe you should ask your nana to buy some tanks for the others and if she says no you could tell her about this website so she can do some research and get you the best tanks for your little guys...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

@xaltd1 -Illbethejudge did this for LittleLeaf, who is 11. She asked her parents for permission, and they gave it. She sent Illbethejudge her address via PM, I believe. You might want to PM Illbethejudge if you want to discuss this.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

$27 is also enough for 2 10 gal. aquariums only @ Walmart! Both can be divided w/ plastic embroidery canvas (75 cents per sheet- there are directions on how to build it as a sticky somewhere on this site) Then, all you'd need are 2 heaters... filters and lights could wait.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

@LBF-Yes; I have several used but working heaters I have from when I upgraded tanks.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

*I STRONGLY caution against sending this member money and/or items.*

I have done this for several forums members, but this forum member is not honest.

This member has already been told, repeatedly, in multiple threads by multiple members, over about a MONTH, exactly what they need to do to take care of their fish. They lie, say they will, then ignore all comments and go buy more fish and take care of them the exact same inappropriate way. They argue with members who are trying to help. They post things that contradict things they've said repeatedly, and refuse to provide photos after lying and saying they will.

So, either they are a total troll. Or they are a very young child who is lying all over the board to get attention. Either way, I doubt anything you send them would go to good use.

Just my humble opinion.. but be careful.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i would love to get some things for my fish would it cost any thing??


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You can ask your parents to help you buy this, a heater, and you can buy or make a divider.
http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...-5-gal-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693704?type=search


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait.... Popcorndeer - you just bought 8 new bettas, a 20 gallon tank, a 1 gallon tank, and two 0.5 gallon tanks. 

So 13 people gave you identical advice on how what you needed to purchase for the betta you already owned. But you ignored all that advice and got more new fish and tiny tanks (and no heaters) instead. And now you want someone to send you heaters (for free) because you didn't purchase what everyone already told you to get?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok ill go buy some then


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

But you said that last time, too. And then you got 8 new fish and tiny tanks, instead of getting the one larger tank and heater that everyone said you needed.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Popcorn, can you please post pictures of all of the tanks.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i got 4 fish


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

But you said you have 9.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes i alredy had popcorn and the girls


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, so can you please post some pictures of a few of you tanks. The big one and two small ones please.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

can you please post pic of your tanks...


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

hey popcorn deer! Congrats on your fish! I know you're excited and all, but let's take a sec to calm down and think.

You got 4 new males, correct? If they are in 0.5 gallon tanks, they won't be very happy, and could get sick easily. Which would you prefer, living in your closet, or your bedroom? a .5 gallon is like a closet to a betta. Small and not very roomy.

You can buy two 5gallon starter kits from walmart, 2 heaters, and 2 dividers. You can divide both of the 5 gallon tanks into 2 compartments each for a betta. So one 5g can hold 2 fish! Then you would only need to buy 2 heaters as well, one for each 5g tank. 

So here's what you would have:
one 5g tank with filter, a heater, and a divider with 2 bettas. One betta on each side of divider giving them 2.5gallons of space!

and another 5g tank with a heater, a filter, and a divider that allows 2 bettas to be put in. 

You're bettas will be MUCH happier with (literally) 5 times as much space as the current tank they're in, even when they're sharing the tank with another betta! (0.5x5=2.5gallons, which is what each betta would have in a divided tank)

It will also save you A LOT of extra work, because you would only have to do water changes once a week when the tanks are cycled!


It would only cost you around $70-$80 total. (not including gravel and decor)


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Popcorn, I am willing to help if I am convinced you are who you say you are and are 100% committed to putting your feelings aside and concentrate on your betta's health.

Are you parents/Nana/fish store people telling you not to listen to people online?
I ask b/c fish store employees always tell me to ignore what's online & that bettas don't need heaters, etc. THEY ARE WRONG & it makes me furious! They are in the business of selling you more fish that will die, then you will be back to buy more...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to agree with calistra. This person has proven herself to be irresponsible, unreliable, and careless and I would not recommend sending your money. Frankly, we have never seen pictures or been given proof that this person has bettas besides popcorn or has tanks besides popcorns bowl.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

No money, I just have a few extra heaters lying around. They're not the adjustable kind b/c I upgraded to all adjustable (yup $$$). A small, non-adjustable heater is better than none, IF popcorndeer is who he/she says he/she is.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

mattsbetta if you are not gonna post anything helpful you shouldn't post at all


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That's why I want popcorn to post pictures. To show us that she has these fish and tanks like she says she does.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok here is a bit about me:

iam a girl
i have 9 fish
1 pit bull
2 cats
i ride horses
i like deer and alligators
i live in canada
i like the color blue
my fishs names are:

popcorn
turkey
blueberry
kitty
grumpy
alligator
princess
pretty
cupcake


there


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will post a pic of kitty to show you


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

In popcorn's defense, I can't figure out how the heck to upload pictures. I can get them to my CP, but not to a thread.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, but I have seen pictures that she has posted.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

To post pictures, you go to go advanced and click the paperclip next to the smiley. Not that hard to figure out


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Xaltd1 said:


> In popcorn's defense, I can't figure out how the heck to upload pictures. I can get them to my CP, but not to a thread.



When posting a reply, click "go advanced" and then click the paperclip icon that says "Attachments" when you hover over it, then it will let you browse for a file to upload. After it's done uploading, just close the window and post your message. 

You could also use an external photo sharing service, like Tinypic for example. You can upload it there, then post the link to your picture with the image code around it: [image] -picture link goes here- [/image]


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Duh- thank you.
I'm on the other end of the age spectrum here, so it takes us old folk some time to catch on.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> Duh- thank you.
> I'm on the other end of the age spectrum here, so it takes us old folk some time to catch on.


My dad is 70 and still has trouble with those new fangeled laptops :lol:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

here he is! (dont worry the water is not that color there was a light on the thing)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

..


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Snoeflayke said:


> Sure, they're healthy now. But what are you going to do when they get sick?


You say that as if it is inevitable that they will get sick. Betta fish usually don't get sick at all if their needs are met and they are taken care of properly.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Which betta is that? And can you now post a picture of the big tank?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i said that is kitty


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Durn kids w/your spacebook an' wikiskype- always tryin' to confuse yer folks- hey where's my crochet hook? An get offa my lawn!!! ;0)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

finnfinnfriend said:


> You say that as if it is inevitable that they will get sick. Betta fish usually don't get sick at all if their needs are met and they are taken care of properly.


I say that based on the track record of the OP.
Unfortunately, I fear it _is _inevitable in this case.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Xaltd1 said:


> Durn kids w/your spacebook an' wikiskype- always tryin' to confuse yer folks- hey where's my crochet hook? An get offa my lawn!!! ;0)


Hey now! Crocheting ain't just an old people thing! I learned how when I was 3 years old! Now, though, I prefer to knit...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Snoeflayke said:


> I say that based on the track record of the OP.
> Unfortunately, I fear it _is _inevitable in this case.


Oh I see. I have never seen another post from that person and kinda skimmed through this thread. My bad


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay. Now can you post a picture of the big tank?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL I knit, too. And I'm not 52; I'm Forty-twoteen. :0)

My cat and fish are my kids, since my one-and-only baby boy grew up & moved to L. A. to be a Director. My fish will never do that!!! My cat, on the other hand, I do not trust not to...

Sorry, OT...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Maintaining a consistent and appropriate temperature is one of the most important things when keeping tropical fish. 

The betta in the picture you posted doesn't look to have a heater in its tank. 

Unless your house is maintained at 78-80 degrees 24 hours of the day, with such a small volume of water you are going to get massive fluctuations in temperature. 

Fluctuations cause stress, and as with most fish, stress can trigger disease. Diseases such as ich and velvet are very commonly brought about due to temperature fluctuations, and can take weeks of treatment to completely eradicate. 

While not ideal, I have no issues with a betta being kept in a .5 gallon tank as long as the water is heated and parameters are perfect. To not have heaters in betta tanks is just as neglectful as not doing enough water changes. Both can have very serious consequences and both are quite easy to remedy. 

It does seem a theme among *some* of the younger members to not have the resources to look after their current fish, but for them then to go out and bring back more fish. You can look through their posting history and find thread after thread of problems and drama.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the girls










you can see a little tank beside it too


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That looks really dirty, and there is not much covarage for them to hide from each other, so they will get very stressed and from my experience start attacking each other.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

How much $ is in that jar? Enough for a heater??


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey I am 22 and I crochet. :lol:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh that jar lol maybe only $10.00 i need to count it


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel as though you are somewhat bullying this person with the language you are choosing to use...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

If you could get a few more hiding places and maybe a top for the tank so you could add more water, that would make them very happy


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think bullying is a term that gets trotted out a heck of a lot more than it should nowadays. 

If the OP doesn't want to have this sort of reaction to their posts they should stop posting on an open forum.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't see heaters or thermometers in the tanks.

On your "bad popcorn" thread, 13 people told you that the tanks need heaters and thermometers. But instead, you got 5 more fish and three small tanks... but no heaters or thermometers at all. You still need to get heaters and thermometers.

@finnfinnfriend - Have you looked at the threads that Popcorndeer has started recntly? Please read them, then let us know what you think. Here is a link to one of them, and then, of course, there is this one....


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh there is a top! you just cant see it because its flat


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

..


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think bullying is a term that gets trotted out a heck of a lot more than it should nowadays.
> 
> If the OP doesn't want to have this sort of reaction to their posts they should stop posting on an open forum.


Excuse me for using the word "bullying" but the jar comment was not necessary.....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> oh there is a top! you just cant see it because its flat


Oh cool! You can ad more water to the tank then...and the money you would have had to use on the top you can use on a heater! You'll need around $20 for a good one.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

My jar comment? I'm sorry, but earlier in the post we were trying to figure out how popcorndeer can find the funds to heat and contain all of the bettas. We established she has $27 already. I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

its alright


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> My jar comment? I'm sorry, but earlier in the post we were trying to figure out how popcorndeer can find the funds to heat and contain all of the bettas. We established she has $27 already. I'm just brainstorming.


Oh sorry. I took that out of context...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> its alright


How many gallons is your larger tank?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

20gal i think


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you don't have a lot of money, you could always do something like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsarGS7ohQ4&list=UU6v4xfTl2EJNyYr0Ixb9BCw&index=50

Have one big tank that your females live in (what you have now is more a disaster waiting to happen than a sorority tank) and then use old soft drink bottles or jars to house your males in there. That way you only need one heater, and if you purchased some fast growing live plants, this would not only provide cover for your fish but would also help with your water quality. 

Second hand tanks can usually be found fairly inexpensively. A 15-20 gallon tank set-up to house your males and females is probably a lower maintenance and more humane environment for your fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> 20gal i think


You could divide off a small section for one of your males. That way that's one less heater to buy. But if you do that, make sure to make/buy a really good divider.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

dont you think that a jar is to small for a betta??


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm sorry if I was abrupt.
Maybe the change in that jar could be put to improving things. You can take it to a "Coinstar" machine @ most grocery stores I'm just looking for ways for the OP to afford a heater for the tank, not bullying.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I think anyone who truly love fish would be upset hearing that someone who doesnt show proper for the fish they have and then get more is just disturbing for us ! Its difficult not to say something to hold our tongues I know it is for me and as soon as I saw this thread I got angry. That being said I think now that she has all these fish to take care of we should try and help with the best of advise we have. As to buying things for her I feel she needs to learn and earn what she needs for her fish on her own. If your old enough to have a pet such a fish who needs are so important for their health then your old enough to help earn money for their supplies. 

Good luck popcorn I hope you do listen to the good advice about taking proper care of your fish and can supply what they need to be happy and healthy. Also I hope you can come up with a good plan as how to take care of your fish needs when you are away from home.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't want to be rude, but I don't think you are taking what we are saying seriously. You need to get your males in larger heated tanks, and your girls need more coverage or they may attack each other. You need to also raise the water level in the 20 gallon.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

dont you think a jar is to small for a betta fish???


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A jar that is heated and cleaned is better than an uncycled 5 gallon tank that is 60 degrees and gets a clean once a month. 

The most important thing for bettas is water quality and correct temperature. Size is negotiable as bettas are much more adaptable to smaller accommodation than other species of fish.

Also when I say jar, I think of something around 2-4L (around .5-1 gallon).


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

but jars are tiny and you cant heat one


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes; too small for awhile. The goal is to get him SAFE and warm ASAP. Some people keep male bettas "jarred" in one big aquarium (filled with water!) w/ 1 big heater. Not an ideal way to spend a lifetime, but it's what breeders do w/ males before selling them. It's suitable for growing out male fry, but as an adult "forever" home, it is too small.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

but they are safe there in tanks


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> I'm sorry if I was abrupt.
> Maybe the change in that jar could be put to improving things. You can take it to a "Coinstar" machine @ most grocery stores I'm just looking for ways for the OP to afford a heater for the tank, not bullying.


No problem, that was my bad. I don't think anyone took offense to the jar thing anyway


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They dont their are safe because of the temp of your water and that you need heaters to keep their water warmer at least to 76 or 78.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would only house them in jars or old soda bottles if they are inside a bigger, heated aquarium. That way they are going to be able to maintain a stable temperature. 

Otherwise moving them from one small unheated container to another isn't really going to do much.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I would only house them in jars or old soda bottles if they are inside a bigger, heated aquarium. That way they are going to be able to maintain a stable temperature.
> 
> Otherwise moving them from one small unheated container to another isn't really going to do much.


I have never heard of this housing technique but is sounds interesting! How do you keep the boys from swimming out of the jars in the larger tank?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I linked to a video on the page before that showed a grow-out where the bigger fish were separated from the others. 

The two options are that you either elevate the jar, or keep the water level low enough that the males can't get out.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

but what is a good heater that can go in a small tank??


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> but they are safe there in tanks


Yes; safety is the main concern. I've had girls turn on each other & had to separate the aggressor in this manner until she calmed down.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok my girls are doing good


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I would only house them in jars or old soda bottles if they are inside a bigger, heated aquarium. That way they are going to be able to maintain a stable temperature.
> 
> Otherwise moving them from one small unheated container to another isn't really going to do much.





popcorndeer said:


> but what is a good heater that can go in a small tank??


Well for a 20 gallon, a 100 watt heater would work. I would concentrate on that first...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I have never heard of this housing technique but is sounds interesting! How do you keep the boys from swimming out of the jars in the larger tank?


I use the dividable 1/2 gal rectangular "tanks" you can buy @ Walmart for $4. They have a vented, snap-on top & can be stacked. Plus, if you have fry (or an emergency space problem), they do have a divider. Very handy to have a few of these. I've also duct-taped one of these inside the front of the tank above the water line.

popcorn, go to Petco/Petsmart. They have more heaters than you will know what to do with. On the front, they will say what size tank size they are best for. Never run them unless they're underwater!!! You can spend $14.99 to over $50. Walmart will not have the selection, but the prices will be better.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That "sorority" needs more hiding spots and more water. They are stressed.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i just put more in


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

what do you mean? what did you put in(be specific).


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

hideing places


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i know but what are they?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

plants?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can we see the tank Now that you have more hiding places? I need to see how much you put in there.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i will have to post it tomorw i still have 3 more to put in


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

...


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

we will see now. you said today so show us.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok just got to put one more thing in


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

popcorndeer said:


> ...


FYI, it's against the forum rules to post messages that say nothing. I noticed you do that a lot.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe it is to get people to notice the thread, like she Is waiting for us to come.
But just because we don't come every few minutes does not mean we will not come. You posted once and then 2 minutes later you posted ......


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i did post some thing what happend to it??


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i dont know. you tell me.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Nothing has been removed Popcorndeer. Some of your posts just have dots in them and nothing else. Like this... ...
Are you posting from a cell phone? Are you sending twice because you think your post didn't take? a double post? Or are you trying to bump the thread? 
I have no idea what causes it. Are you checking to see when you post something that it shows up properly in the thread?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

it happend like 5 times i dont know what happend


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone know what happend?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If a mod doesn't know, we wouldn't know either. You don't have to keep on bumping either.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Didn't your mommy tell you lying is bad? You did the same thing on your other thread.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam not lying any way iam on another laptop so it shouldnt happen anymore


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My laptop is a piece of crap and I never had that happen.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no relly iam not lying


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I use photobucket. Makes posting pics easy


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam not posting any pics of anything


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

If you're not posting pics, then you've been lying about that, too.

How long have you been telling us that you were going to post pictures?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

She did post pics yesterday.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Xaltd1 said:


> She did post pics yesterday.


True, you're right, my bad.

But I can't help but feel that something is, pardon the pun, fishy.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Popcorn. I've been trying to avoid this thread like the plague (since there seems to be a lot of drama), but I'd really like to see how your sorority is coming along. I really want to see this be successful for you, since I've had so much fun with my sorority. I'd like to be able to see that happen for you.

if you'll share a pic of your sorority, I can show you a picture of my established sorority so you can know what to look for in the best store. Would that help? I need to see yours first so I can know what I need to circle in my picture on the photo editor (so you know what I'm talking about when I say buy this or buy that). I hope this makes sense, lol.

What I really need is three pictures. One picture of the *front*. One picture of the *left side* of the tank. And one picture of the *right side* of the tank. 

I'm looking forward to seeing three pics today!!! I'll be back later to see them! Promise!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I assumed she was having trouble posting pictures. Thats why i said about photobucket


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He/she has several albums and knows how to upload. Popcorn, you can copy and paste the BB code link under each of your album photos and put it here.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so 3 pics of the girls tant


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i mean tank sorry


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes. That's what I need, and I'll reply with three of my own.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Iv'e tried avoiding this topic too. For the obvious reason that the OP doesnt take our advice. It shouldn't take days of arguing with the OP to fix the issue. And I've been on forums for YEARS. "..." is the equivalent of bumping a thread, leaving me to believe the OP is attention seeking. As well as not posting pictures when asked for proof of these tanks and fish. Yes, she posted a few pictures, but only after a day or so of being asked. And one-liner responses are NOT enough to get a story out of someone. 

So, Popcorndeer, you need to actually listen to these people and stop stringing them along. I dont know what your actual problem is, honestly, because you've stated you have experience keeping bettas, but then post a guilt-ridden thread about Gator's death. And then you go out and do the same thing to new fish, before Popcorn or your girls have adequate accommodations. You simply do not listen to us. Which is your right, this forum is to seek advice, and you don't have to take our suggestions. Its' your fish, and essentially, your problem. 

But the next time your fish get sick - and I'm betting they will - and you come posting to this forum seeking help, asking 'what went wrong?!' well, this is what went wrong. 

A lot of people have given you the benefit of the doubt. A lot of people have tried time and again to help you. 

And your fish are still in the same situation they were when this thread had started. You've given members nothing more than your doubtful word that you've done or will do as they say. 

If you honestly want to help your fish, I strongly encourage you to actually follow advice freely given. Don't smile and nod and type 'ok' like that'll solve everything, when in fact you've done nothing than give excuses. Do it, and show them pictures so they're reassured that you're actually doing something about fixing your problems. 

A lot of these members would like to see your fish happy and healthy, and you more competent. You shouldn't let them down after multiple threads of then helping you, and you being a disappointing person. 

For the record; I'm not trying to be mean, I'm stating simple facts here. Popcorndeer needs to co-operate with the people trying to help her, and posters need to wise-up to the possibility this may be a lost cause, and even a troll. It's the internet. Nothing is completely true on here.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the best idea would be to house your males in jars floating in the *heated* 20 gallon sorority, until you get a bigger tank in them. I agree with LittleBettaFish a jar would be a better than a .5 unheated tank. 
Good Luck Bettas are addicting, but sometimes its best to push aside your own need for theirs.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> Iv'e tried avoiding this topic too. For the obvious reason that the OP doesnt take our advice. It shouldn't take days of arguing with the OP to fix the issue. And I've been on forums for YEARS. "..." is the equivalent of bumping a thread, leaving me to believe the OP is attention seeking. As well as not posting pictures when asked for proof of these tanks and fish. Yes, she posted a few pictures, but only after a day or so of being asked. And one-liner responses are NOT enough to get a story out of someone.
> 
> So, Popcorndeer, you need to actually listen to these people and stop stringing them along. I dont know what your actual problem is, honestly, because you've stated you have experience keeping bettas, but then post a guilt-ridden thread about Gator's death. And then you go out and do the same thing to new fish, before Popcorn or your girls have adequate accommodations. You simply do not listen to us. Which is your right, this forum is to seek advice, and you don't have to take our suggestions. Its' your fish, and essentially, your problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying what we all wanted to and somehow managing to do it in a blunt, yet not rude way. The sad thing is that I honestly don't expect popcorndeer to listen to you.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Thank you for saying what we all wanted to and somehow managing to do it in a blunt, yet not rude way. The sad thing is that I honestly don't expect popcorndeer to listen to you.


I'm quite prepared for Popcorndeer not listening. 

I would hope people who want to reply read it though, and realize they aren't helping by posting here. 

Some discipline should be shown now, because days of arguing resulting in nothing proves this has become a trolling thread. 

In any case, I wont be posting here any more so I wont be adding to the bump roster any longer.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so i was talking to my nana and she said that she would take me to petsmart on thursday to get all that stuff for my fish and that i clould pick out a crowntail betta to take care of when iam at her house!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, but what about those pictures?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will go take them might take 1 or 2mins


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow. Is your nana going to take care of this other fish that'll be staying with her properly? And by properly, I mean the way everyone has been suggesting for you to do, not the way you shrug off and do anyways.

You really don't seem to be getting it, and at this point, to be blunt, it's WORSE for them than the stores. I'll explain why:
Pet stores only care for them in the manner that they've been told is correct, despite how wrong it may be. At least they have ignorance on their side.

You are being avalanched with well-meaning people who have years of experience in the hobby, and know what it takes to have a fish longer than a few weeks/months, and you're choosing to not only ignore this wealth of knowledge that is here at your fingertips for the taking, but you're continuously bringing more fish into this situation. This is just a blatant disregard of what might be best for your fish, just to have what you want. Pets in general aren't for people who are going to put their wants over what is best for another living, feeling being. They're a stepping stone to learn responsibility and how to nurture for the possibility that our children may grow up and be parents themselves someday, or to just teach them how to be a compassionate human being that cares for others.

You were hurt, and felt guilty when you lost Gator, everyone is trying to help you avoid that pain and sense of loss due to something so simple to remedy.

It's really that simple. And until you sort out everything with the 9 you currently have, I'd wait to get more.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Popcorndeer, I think you might have an addiction. In all seriousness and honesty, I think you should talk to a doctor about this. My aunt had an addictive personality when it came to cats. She took in one to care for, but it kept multiplying and multiplying. She wanted to give each of them love and care (it was an honorable mission), but in the end was overwhelmed and lost her home to cats and filth (it was taken by the city).


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

dont worry i wont have that much bettas and i would be takeing the crowntail home with me when i leve

ok here is the right side of the girls tank sorry i cant get one of the left side of it there was a other tank there


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - 

1) When your Nana takes you to Petsmart on Thursday, exactly what will you buy? Please be *specific*. Tell us *EXACTLY* what you will buy.

2) I do not see a heater in the 20 gallon tank. Is there a heater in it?

Please answer both questions #1 and #2.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

you can see blue berry eating food of the buttom of the tank


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

1) When your Nana takes you to Petsmart on Thursday, exactly what will you buy? Please be *specific*. Tell us EXACTLY what you will buy.

bigger tanks
heaters for the tanks 
more plants for the girls tank
more betta food




2) I do not see a heater in the 20 gallon tank. Is there a heater in it?

no there is not a heater in the big tank thats why iam buying one


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Popcorn, please answer those questions. And those females are quite obviously stressed but there is not much we can tell about the tank from that picture. And you say you won't have to many bettas, but you went from 1 to 9 in a week, and (I'm being serious here) denial is a sign of addiction.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i just did answer them


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

We posted at the same time. Is there any possibility that you could show your nana this thread before Thursday?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes i can show her. why?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So she can see on how much your fish need proper supplies, I'm happy that you can get more supplies now. 

Can I just ask one crucial question, (I'm sorry but I really have to) but when your Nana first went with you to the store, why didn't you buy your other betta a bigger tank?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought you mentioned that you didn't have a petco/petsmart because you lived in novia scotia? 
Either way, I really don't think you should get another fish. Take care of the fish you already have. Everyone is repeating the same stuff over and over again and people are getting frustrated for a reason. It's great that you are willing to go buy supplies to better care for your current bettas, but why buy another betta?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - Great! 

What size tanks will you buy for the boys? 

Will you get heaters for ALL the tanks? 

What food are you going to get? Since you're going to Petsmart, look for *Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets*. (NOT flakes. Get pellets.) Bettas really like it, and it will help keep them healthy.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will get that food and i found a petsmart its kind of far away. and just one small tank from that store was $19 and it was at night


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK. Here is a picture of the food to get. Bettas REALLY like it, and it's good for them. A bottle costs $3.99 at Petsmart, and the bottle will last a long time.

Make sure you get the PELLETS. (Do not get the flakes. The PELLETS are better for them.)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

What size tanks will you buy for the boys?

1 or 2gals 

Will you get heaters for ALL the tanks? 

if i can find the right size

What food are you going to get? Since you're going to Petsmart, look for *Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets*. (NOT flakes. Get pellets.) Bettas really like it, and it will help keep them healthy. 

i was alredy going to but that food! lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My betta's love Omega one pellets


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Great! Next, let's talk about the tanks for the boys. You have four males. There are two choices:
a) Do you want to get separate tanks for each male fish? 
b) Or do you want to get one big tank, and divide it so that each boy has his own section?

Once you tell us that, we can tell you what tanks and heaters to get.

Edited to add: OK! You've already answered that you want to get separate tanks.... Hold on, I'll post a good tank for you to look at.....


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Even a 20 gallon with filter and heater can be divided into 4 x 5 gallon sections. That would be awesome Popcorndeer but you would need the space for a 2nd full tank. Would probably work out cheaper too needing only one heater each for the boys and the girls. Rather than 4 tanks for the boys with 4 heaters. 

Then you could put away or sell the little tanks. .5gallons just don't give your boys the space to show off their personalities very well. They really do like to explore a larger tank whenever given the opportunity.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

separate tanks that are not to much money would be good


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

kitty made a bubble nest in his little tank!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are some really good tanks to get at Petsmart. They are called *Critter Keepers*. Get FOUR of the *LARGE* sized ones. They will be a good size for each boy. Ask someone to help you find them. They will be in the reptile section. 

Since you want each male to have his own tank, you will need FOUR of the *LARGE* sized Critter Keepers. There are lots of different colored lids, so you can pick out the colors that you like the best! 










Then, get heaters for each of the tanks. This means you will need *FOUR* heaters. Ask someone to help you pick them out. * Marina Betta Heaters *don't cost much, and work well in small tanks. Here is a picture of it: 










You will also need one heater for the big tank. Ask someone to help you pick one out. Tell them that you need a heater for a 20 gallon tank.

Lastely, you'll need *FIVE* thermometers. One for each of your tanks. Petsmart has a great one. It's called a 'Floating Glass Thermometer.' It looks like this:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about Kritter Keepers? They're cheap and the xL is only $15 (USA). 
Also, nests don't mean they're healthy or happy. It's rather instinct based and isn't a true hypothesis.

EDIT: Fishlets, we cross-posted. xD


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so 4 large critter keepers 

i found this tank it looks nice and its only $8


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh and that tank fits 2 bettas i think


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

popcorndeer said:


> ok so 4 large critter keepers
> 
> i found this tank it looks nice and its only $8


It won't hold 2 Betta's if it is too small. It would need to be at least a 5 gallon. 
What size is it?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How many gallons is it?

EDIT: Cross posted again. Sorry! @[email protected]


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

this is what it says : Tank Capacity: .94 US gallon (3.5 liter)
Dimensions: 10"L x 7"W x 8"H 

and i think the tank is alredy in half


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, that's a full one alright. Kritter Keepers are better for you, your fish, and your money.  It's still pretty small, too.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is a good shopping list for you and your Nana. Print it out and give it to your Nana.

1) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets - 1 bottle 
2) LARGE Critter Keepers - FOUR (one for each boy)
3) Marina Betta Heaters - FOUR (one for each boy)
4) 100 Watt Heater - ONE (for the large tank)
5) Floating Glass Thermometers - FIVE (one for each tank)
6) Silk plants 

Print out that list and give it to your Nana. Tell her that your bettas need these things.

If your Nana gets a Crowntail betta, you will also need to get him:
7) LARGE Critter Keeper 
8) Marina Betta Heater
9) Floating Glass Thermometer
10) Silk plants
11) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - that tank that you posted a picture of is too small. Your bettas will not be happy in it. Get the Large Critter Keepers that I put in your shopping list. They cost almost the same amount, and your fish will be happier.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

let me just find some thing to write it drown on


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK. Here is your shopping list again. I edited it because I left the food off your Nana's list. I included it now.... Make sure you and your Nana bring it to Petsmart so that you know exactly what to get. Find someone who works there, and ask them to help you get all of these things. 



LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Here is a good shopping list for you and your Nana. Print it out and give it to your Nana.
> 
> 1) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets - 1 bottle
> 2) LARGE Critter Keepers - FOUR (one for each boy) (Look in the Reptile section)
> ...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

there all done


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Great! Good job.  Now, you have a list of everything that you and your Nana need to get. That will make it easier for your Nana and you. 



> Here is a good shopping list for you and your Nana. Print it out and give it to your Nana.
> 
> 1) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets - 1 bottle
> 2) LARGE Critter Keepers - FOUR (one for each boy) (Look in the Reptile section)
> ...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

here is a pic of grumpy his colors dont show up in the pic i dont know why










grumpy also started tail biteing and only eats the food when it falls to the buttom


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He is very pretty. I think he will be less grumpy when he gets his new large-sized Critter Keeper and his heater!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You will have to do a lot of water changes, since you will have so many tanks. The boys will need one 100% water change and one 50% water change every week.

The larger tank will need water changes too.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> I thought you mentioned that you didn't have a petco/petsmart because you lived in novia scotia?
> Either way, I really don't think you should get another fish. Take care of the fish you already have. Everyone is repeating the same stuff over and over again and people are getting frustrated for a reason. It's great that you are willing to go buy supplies to better care for your current bettas, but why buy another betta?


Nova Scotia has PetSmart. I also seen Petcetera. Popcorn, I don't know where you are in NS but you can go to Petcetera if it is closer. Or PetsUnlimited. I know most of them have customer loyalty cards which earn you deals or points. 

I'm glad you're finally getting everything you need. When everything is all set up, I think we would all appreciate it if you stood back from the table(s) the tank(s) are on and take a picture. Please. 

That triangular tank you posted a while back, that's not even a full gallon. They are only good for hospital tanks, since you already have an abundance of .5g tanks you do NOT need the triangular one. Don't even buy it if the box says (undergravel filter) because it's still useless.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i alredy have to clean lots of tanks!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i have nothing to do


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Remember to get that turkey baster I told you about. It will allow you to get at the gunk off the bottom of the tanks eassily. They make large "gravel vacuums" but they are either useless or too big for small tanks. The pet stores sell regular turkey basters labeled as "tank cleaners" but they're over $7.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I had to double take when I first seen the lps selling a "betta tank cleaner".. It was a turkey baster with a blue top!! I laughed to myself too. Just crazy. popcorn, dollar stores sell them. Since you shouldn't be letting food fall int he tank anyway and have to be cleaning them twice a week, you shouldn't need a turkey baster. But dollarstores have them either way.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Popcorndeer you can get a turkey baster at a $1 Store too, for 1 or 2 bucks. I get a lot of my supplies at the Dollar Store.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, a turkey baster is good to have! I got mine at the Dollar Store for $1. They are really good for sucking up poop at the bottom of the tank. LOL


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will have to get one then


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, since you have nothing to do, let's talk about the 20 gallon tank with the girls.... 

They would probably like to have lots of plants and hiding places. How many plants are in the tank? And how many hiding places are there?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

1. 2 jars
2. a home made cave
3. 2 little green plants
4. a tiny plant
5. a big plant
6. a house
7. a marble
8. 2 relly tiny plants


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Food ALWAYS gets to the bottom of my tanks. It's called "finicky betta syndrome"!!! What they wanted yesterday they won't eat today.

Pellets aren't a hit at my house. They prefer flakes. I also feed live worms & frozen treats.. it's fun to see them jump & react to different foods. Hmm, maybe I have "Spoiled Betta Syndrome"!

Snails and shrimp can help keep tanks clean, and shrimp are fun to watch. BUT that is a topic for another day.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, that's good. Can you ask your mom if she has any old coffee cups that she doesn't use anymore? If she does, you can put them into the tank, too. Lie them down, so that the fish can use them as hiding places.

When you and your Nana go to Petsmart, get some more big plants, too. The female fish like having lots of hiding places. 

How are the girls getting along?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

they are getting along relly good but the baby thinks she is the boss! lol


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

:rofl::rofl:

alligator was looking at something and blueberry comes behind her and alligator hits her in the face with her tail silly fish!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe that means they are attacking each other....


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no she didnt mean to hit her in the face blueberry was behind her when she was backing up


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you ask your mom if she has any old coffee cups that she doesn't use anymore? If she does, you can put them into the tank. Lie them down flat, so that the fish can use them as hiding places.

When you and your Nana go to Petsmart, get some more big plants, too. The female fish like having lots of hiding places.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will se


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

If my girls attack each other they straight up nip. Even with a lot of hiding places, there will still be a nip or two if a girl is extra feisty. 

I promised a pic per pic didn't I? I believe I only saw one side. The other side I understand about, but not an updated front pic? Whaaaat?  Anyways, here are the pics I was trying to talk about. See the hiding places? Each girl will want many places. They think kind of like this: "from this plant to this plant is MY space." With that being said, it's important to keep the tank filled with places, so each girl has another place to go to incase she looses her original place to a girl who has higher dominance than her.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i love your tank!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - I agree! Hadoken Kitty's tank is VERY pretty! 

Do you think you could make your girl's tank look like that? I bet your 5 girls would be happy in a tank like that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is called tail slapping and is a form of aggression.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hey Popcorn you should put a floating Betta log on your list most Bettas love those to swim though and they can hide in there too.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i bet they would like a tank like that but i dont think a planted tank would be a good idea with my girls.....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Planted tanks are ALWAYS a good idea. Why do you think it wouldn't be?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhhh that's a good one!!! 

You don't have to do planted if you don't want, though planted tanks have MANY benefits to them! You can totally use fake plants too! Just make sure they're a REALLY soft plastic. If it would tear or snag pantyhose then it would tear their fins. What I like about my planted tank is that it just looks and acts more natural for them. My sorority is a 20 gallon, and the big centerpiece is something that I got at PetSmart. So if you see it, you can get it there!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> dont worry i wont have that much bettas and i would be takeing the crowntail home with me when i leve


I have to address this really quick. Bouncing the fish around back and forth is going to be really stressful for him. He needs a stable home where he stays in one spot as much as possible.

Also, on the kritter keepers, I -LOVE- them, they have up to 5 gallon sizes. I've had some issue with random cracks before, but as long as you're careful, you should be good. There's even a light that clips onto the viewing window of some of the larger ones, I have one for Hu's 1.98 gal.


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been reading this thread over the past two days and I don't understand why you all continue to engage this person. She seems to be very entertained by all the drama she is causing. She just posted in the betta chat forum about the petsmart sale. If she is 13 as she says, she is old enough to be able to follow instructions and learn how to take care of a fish. My 9 year old was educating a couple the other day picking out a betta for their kid that the cube they were looking at was way too small. I think your intentions might be better served by not responding to her anymore. Than maybe she will stop buying fish to get a rise out of folks on a message board. 

There are a lot of folks posting questions with a genuine attempt to do the best for their bettas. I've been lucky to get 2-3 responses to my threads. This person posts a bunch of nonsense and gets hundreds of responses.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so when i got the girls they had live floating plants in the tank and some got in the beg with them so i just put the plants in the tank with them when i got home and then they thought they could eat the plants so one went over and was like yumm! food! so she put it in her mouth and then thew back out then when over to another plant and did the same thing and tryed to eat it then the other girls all did that to

soo they eat live plants or try to then i seen one trying to eat one of the fake plants


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i need to start posting things faster....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You are absolutely right kimt. I have already unsubbed this thread, just had to givr you a bit of kudo's.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> ok so when i got the girls they had live floating plants in the tank and some got in the beg with them so i just put the plants in the tank with them when i got home and then they thought they could eat the plants so one went over and was like yumm! food! so she put it in her mouth and then thew back out then when over to another plant and did the same thing and tryed to eat it then the other girls all did that to
> 
> soo they eat live plants or try to then i seen one trying to eat one of the fake plants


My girls try to eat my plants as well. Just ignore it. The plants will continue to grow.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

kimt said:


> I've been reading this thread over the past two days and I don't understand why you all continue to engage this person. She seems to be very entertained by all the drama she is causing. She just posted in the betta chat forum about the petsmart sale. If she is 13 as she says, she is old enough to be able to follow instructions and learn how to take care of a fish. My 9 year old was educating a couple the other day picking out a betta for their kid that the cube they were looking at was way too small. I think your intentions might be better served by not responding to her anymore. Than maybe she will stop buying fish to get a rise out of folks on a message board.
> 
> There are a lot of folks posting questions with a genuine attempt to do the best for their bettas. I've been lucky to get 2-3 responses to my threads. This person posts a bunch of nonsense and gets hundreds of responses.


I am also here to give you some backup. This is the kind of post I want to write several times a week but then I usually get in trouble for it. :roll:

Glad to know I am not the only one who feels as you do.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i might get a planted tank i dont know they look nice


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

@kimt, Laki and registereduser - Guess we'll find out on Thursday, when Popcorndeer and her Nana are scheduled to go to Petsmart. Hopefully, she will get all of the items on that list that I wrote up for her. I even included pictures of all the items, so that she could see exactly what they looked like. And she has said that she's written everything down. So time will tell, I guess. (Kimt - I thought that I did reply to your thread?)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

kimt said:


> I've been reading this thread over the past two days and I don't understand why you all continue to engage this person. She seems to be very entertained by all the drama she is causing. She just posted in the betta chat forum about the petsmart sale. If she is 13 as she says, she is old enough to be able to follow instructions and learn how to take care of a fish. My 9 year old was educating a couple the other day picking out a betta for their kid that the cube they were looking at was way too small. I think your intentions might be better served by not responding to her anymore. Than maybe she will stop buying fish to get a rise out of folks on a message board.
> 
> There are a lot of folks posting questions with a genuine attempt to do the best for their bettas. I've been lucky to get 2-3 responses to my threads. This person posts a bunch of nonsense and gets hundreds of responses.


I have personally given thorough advice with links and pictures one of the threads that you started (the one that I saw).


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yep going to petsmart for the frist time ever!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

only 4 more days left


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Then where did you get your new fish??


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

kimt, Laki and registereduser... this thread is back ON TRACK and being monitored by Moderators. If you are back to bash the OP then I suggest you RE-UN-Subcribe to this thread. This is a family friendly forum and unless and until it is determined that the OP is not who they say they are, they will continue to run their thread and will be treated like any other valid member of this Forum! 

Hadoken Kitty: That is an awesome tank!! Popcorndeer... that is exactly what we all should strive for. Complete with heater and filter. Thank you for posting this example.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - Did you put your Petsmart Shopping List in a safe place, where you will remember to bring it on Thursday?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, thanks guys. I just wanted to show Popcorn the heater, filter, and hiding places....though the filter is somewhat hidden by the hiding places. 

I can't wait to see pics! This site can be confusing at first, but once you get started on that learning curve, it can get easier quite quickly.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the list is by popcorns tank and his tank is by my bed!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and i have always got my bettas from pets unlimited


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

they keep bettas in big tanks there


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Popcorn, if you post something and a few minutes later think of something else, you are able to edit your first post so that you have all your thoughts in one.  This will stop the post showing up multiple times in other people's feeds.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I was about to tell her about that. Lol 
It's crazy you have never been to petsmart, I go every week!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Popcorn, if you post something and a few minutes later think of something else, you are able to edit your first post so that you have all your thoughts in one.  This will stop the post showing up multiple times in other people's feeds.


oh i forgot about editing :-D thanks


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty (or anyone else) - can you recommend a filter for popcorndeer's 20 gal tank? I only have smaller tanks with no filters.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> Popcorn, if you post something and a few minutes later think of something else, you are able to edit your first post so that you have all your thoughts in one.  This will stop the post showing up multiple times in other people's feeds.


Yes you can edit your post up to 20 minutes after submitting it.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> I was about to tell her about that. Lol
> It's crazy you have never been to petsmart, I go every week!


i wach animal plant and there is a petsmart thing comes on like 5 times a day lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquaclear filters are great, get the 20g one.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the filter that I have in my tank:










http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3500066&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

The only downfall is that the lid likes to slide off, but I just tape mine down. Maybe it's just one mine. I don't know, but I figured that since it was so easily fixable, it wasn't a big deal. Though I highly recommend getting an intake sponge filter and doing a DIY water bottle filter baffle, just because I find it easier on the fish.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

what shoud i feed blue berry? she is a baby and wont eat anything i feed my other bettas


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

When she's hungry enough, she'll come to get food. I always tap on the water and wait for the girls to come up to me. Then I tap again and drop a pellet in. This slowly teaches them that me tapping the water means food; so eventually they associate water tapping = food. If you're really worried about her, watch until she comes to the top of the water and then drop a pellet in front of her. Can't get more obvious than that.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

It has great reviews and it's not expensive. 

Popcorndeer - add the AquaClear 20 Power Filter to your shopping list. 

A filter in the 20 gallon tank will help the water stay clean. You'll still have to do water changes, but a filter is good to have.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

You MIGHT need to use your nails or something to break a pellet up and feed her the crumbs! My girl was really tiny when I got her, and I had to break up the pellets to feed her.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

IMO aquaclear is the best. Sorry hk. A aquaclear functions like a miniature sump pretty much, and the cartridges are customizable to your liking and more importantly your fishes needs.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I must have misunderstood the meaning of the question. I figured it was just a picky eater. You can crumble, or even pre-soak the food. Either of these work.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

she hasnt eaten at all not just today too


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> IMO aquaclear is the best. Sorry hk. A aquaclear functions like a miniature sump pretty much, and the cartridges are customizable to your liking and more importantly your fishes needs.


Lol, I find it funny that you think I'd be upset about filter preferences. I got my tank as a whole set from the LFS as a christmas sale. I'm not picky and work with what I have. xD


I've heard awesome things about aquaclear. If I hadn't gotten an entire set, I would've purchased an aqua clear. Just showing what's in my tank.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely try breaking the pellets into smaller pieces and put it in front of her. She might just have a hard time eating them.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont feed the girls pellets


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

What do you feed them?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i feed them nutrafin max and they love it


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

That's the brand, are they flakes or pellets?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i said flakes


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, sorry for the miscommunication but I only saw nutrafin max.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> i said flakes


To be fair, I don't think you ever said flakes. You just said you didn't feed pellets. 

Anyways, break a flake in half then and see if she tries it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hadoken's right, however, you could TRY pellets. Some fish get used to eating the same thing every day, and they'll refuse anything that isn't that specific food until you train them to eat something else.

For example, Hu wouldn't eat pellets when I first brought him home, so I bought flakes, and slowly weaned him off of them.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i found a way to feed her!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Hadoken's right, however, you could TRY pellets. Some fish get used to eating the same thing every day, and they'll refuse anything that isn't that specific food until you train them to eat something else.
> 
> For example, Hu wouldn't eat pellets when I first brought him home, so I bought flakes, and slowly weaned him off of them.


I don't think she has pellets yet. She's supposed to get them Thursday I believe.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> i found a way to feed her!


What's that?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup, was just making a suggestion. The other option is live food, or blowing the flakes across the surface or putting them near the output of the filter to make them "swim". that worked for the piranhas that I used to have.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i feed pellets to my male bettas

and i have to feed her with my hand


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

my nana has a koi pond and the koi had babys!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Since flakes have been known to cause bloating, I'd suggest feeding pellets to your females too, not just your boys.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i will


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

its 3 in the morning?? O.O


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I didn't know you had pellets. I thought you just had flakes.... What brand of pellets do you have for the boys?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

hi just wanted to ask why do some of my girl bettas have a white thing under there belly?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

hi?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

popcorndeer, you don't need to bump your thread a minute after your last post. Someone will come answer you when they get around to it.

That white thing is the egg tube, or ovipositor. It's supposed to be there.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Bumping a thread a few minutes after you posted is very immature and childish. People have more important things to do than answer your thread


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i just wanted to know


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i just cleaned popcorns tank


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Popcorndeer - Here is an UPDATED shopping list for you and your Nana. Print it out and give it to your Nana. If you can't print it out, write everything down....

1) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets - 1 bottle 
2) LARGE Critter Keepers - FOUR (one for each boy) (Look in the Reptile section)
3) Marina Betta Heaters - FOUR (one for each boy)
4) 100 Watt Heater - ONE (for the large tank)
5) Floating Glass Thermometers - FIVE (one for each tank)
6) Silk plants 
*7) AquaClear 20 Power Filter*

Print out that list and give it to your Nana. Tell her that your bettas need these things.

If your Nana gets a Crowntail betta, you will also need to get these for the Crowntail:
8) LARGE Critter Keeper (Look in the Reptile section)
9) Marina Betta Heater
10) Floating Glass Thermometer
11) Silk plants
12) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets
*13) Water conditioner *

-------------------------------------------------------------

If your Nana says that the list of items for your 9 fish is too much, you can think about getting a large tank for the boys, and putting dividers in it. If you do this, you will need:
1) Tank (at LEAST 10 gallon. Bigger is always better.)
2) Dividers (to separate the males from one another.)
3) Heater (the wattage will depend on the tank size. Ask someone at the store to help you.)
4) AquaClear Power Filter (ask someone at the store to help you.)
5) Floating glass thermometer.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok let me go get a pen


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so i got 

2 omega one betta food
5 critter keepers
6 heaters
6 thermometers
plants

ok?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

No, that will be confusing to your Nana, since you put the things for your tanks together with the things for her tank. 

This is what YOU need for your 9 fish:
1) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets - 1 bottle 
2) LARGE Critter Keepers - FOUR (one for each boy) (Look in the Reptile section)
3) Marina Betta Heaters - FOUR (one for each boy)
4) 100 Watt Heater - ONE (for the large tank)
5) Floating Glass Thermometers - FIVE (one for each tank)
6) Silk plants 
7) AquaClear 20 Power Filter

Write all of that down. Let me know when you're done.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok done

is that all?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

my mom just gave me a big box of fish stuff in the box was:

pink/orange rocks
2 red and green plants
and some fish bowl cleaner (but its old)

my mom had mollys


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK... Now put a big line across the paper. And underneath the line, write:

Nana's Fish needs:
8) LARGE Critter Keeper (Look in the Reptile section)
9) Marina Betta Heater
10) Floating Glass Thermometer
11) Silk plants
12) Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets
13) Water conditioner 

That way, your Nana will be able to look at the list, and know exactly what items are for YOUR bettas, and what she needs for HER betta.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok done!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Great! Don't lose that list.... Make sure you bring it on Thursday when you and your Nana go to Petsmart.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok!


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

GUYS!!! Petsmaret *DISCONTINUED* *the aqua clear 20s*!! She might need a backup option for a filter! D:

What day was she supposed to go?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Today. So, popcorn, did you get everything?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, Popcorndeer and her Nana were going to Petsmart today. We haven't gotten an update yet.....


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok sorry i had to go today and they had....nothing

i got:

2 small critter keepers
the food you wanted me to get
2 heaters
3 plants
2 thermometrs
2 bettas

ok they only had 3 cirtter keepers and they where all small i shouldof gott all of them. i got a crowntail male betta he has a cream colored body and one side of his fins are purple and the other side is green and i got a girl betta she is staying in the other citter keeper intill i get home iam staying intill sunday


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I really don't think you should have got two more bettas... It's good that you got heaters though! Are you going to put the new girl in with the other girls too?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

You got more bettas?!?!?!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I honostly think you have an addiction problem...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Seriously? You disregarded all the advice you got here, and bought two NEW bettas, and two MORE 0.5 gallon tanks? Even though more than 13 people told you that 0.5 gallons was too small, and that you need heaters and thermometers for all the tanks?

So now you have: 11 bettas, one 20 gal tank (for the 6 females), one "almost" 1 gal tank, FIVE 0.5 tanks, and only 2 heaters and 2 thermometers?

Against my better judgement, I'm going to go ahead and ask.....

What type of heaters did you get? What tanks will they go into?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

My goodness! It's great that you went to Petsmart to get supplies, but I think getting two more bettas is too much! I honestly think its better for you to buy supplies online... it's cheaper and so you won't feel the need to buy more live fish...


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> My goodness! It's great that you went to Petsmart to get supplies, but I think getting two more bettas is too much! I honestly think its better for you to buy supplies online... it's cheaper and so you won't feel the need to buy more live fish...


I've been avoiding this thread like the plague, but this is a good idea. In my opinion, it's easier and you can get exactly what you want a lot of times for less than you would pay in stores.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> My goodness! It's great that you went to Petsmart to get supplies, but I think getting two more bettas is too much! I honestly think its better for you to buy supplies online... it's cheaper and so you won't feel the need to buy more live fish...


Agreed...On Amazon, or Craigslist you can find really good deals.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

marina betta heater and ones going into popcorns new tank


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

Please stop engaging this person and their attention seeking behavior.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear Popcorndeer,

People gave you lots of advice on this thread, and on this thread. We all told you that 0.5 gallon tanks were too small, and that you needed heaters for your tanks. We even gave you specific brands and models of tanks, heaters and a filter, so that you could buy everything easily.

Then, after 36 pages (356 posts) on this thread, and 16 pages (152 posts) on this thread, you ignored everything that people advised you to do.

Instead, you got two NEW bettas and two NEW 0.5 gallon tanks. You only purchased two small heaters for the small tanks.

So now, you have 11 bettas. Your 20 gal tank will house 6 females, has no heater, only a few hiding places, and no filter. Four of your males will be in 0.5 gal tanks, and one is in an "almost" 1 gal tank.

As the owner of these fish, decisions regarding their care is up to you. People can offer you advice all day long. But the final decision is up to you. However, I will say that I would not have made the choices that you did.... 

I wish you and your 11 bettas the best of luck. I hope that all of your fish have long, happy and healthy lives.

I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread now.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

You have got to be kidding me...

Popcorn, your fish are not going to last long without heaters. It's good that you bought 2, but you should've made the heaters your top priority if they didn't have anything else. Instead, you got 2 new bettas... >.>


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

*This person is a troll.. clearly.. or else they are actually enjoying torturing living things.. please stop feeding their behavior either way.*

If I was a mod I would close this thread.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Why do we try to help you when you disregard everyone's advice? :I


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Callistra, I seriously doubt she's a troll. I think she's just a kid who thinks she knows everything and refuses to listen to what people say. Don't worry, she'll learn her lesson when her fish randomly start mysteriously getting sick/dying, and nobody will be there for her because she didn't listen in the first place.

Popcorn, I was very willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, but this is just irresponsible. You can barely take care of the fish you have now adequately, and you went and bought 2 more fish with more .5g tanks. You should have at least gotten the current fish 1-2gallon bowls or something, even the heaters would've made a huge difference! DX


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I also have been avoiding posting on this thread, although I had yet to unsubscribe because I was just amazed at what I was reading here. I'm throwing my two cents in and agreeing with Callistra. This thread should be closed. :evil:


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

THREAD CLOSED - enough with comments

Edited by Jakiebabie
This OP has made NO effort to heed advice to improve their situation, and continues to anger other members who have tried to help causing much frustration. This thread no longer serves any purpose and for that reason this thread has been closed.


----------

